# Mustangs in endurance



## 2scicrazed

Mustangs are a good choice since even as a foal they averaged 20 miles per day. Good hooves, strong bones, goat like agility and easy keepers.

Don't use them myself since I have to ride gaited nowadays.. But first horse was a mustang that I used as a guide horse at a rental stable. Rode him 40 miles per day. He never wore out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I don't ride endurance, but I do ranch work, where we often cover anywhere from 15 to 40 miles in a day at a long trot or a lope. My mustang thrives on that type of work and always has plenty of spunk at the end of the day.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

A friend of mine has over 2,000 miles logged on her mustang in endurance. Go for it!


----------



## BlueSpark

Just keep in mind that not all are created equal. I have seen some very nice mustangs and some pretty ugly ones. Some are lighter in muscle, others have a huge draft influence, the latter would not do well in endurance. There are a few starting pop up now, bred in captivity or born in holding facilities, that would never survive the first few months in the wild due to conformation defects.


----------



## Zexious

smrobs--O-M-G, Becky, look at his butt ;D (sorry, off topic... I couldn't resist)


----------



## Faustinblack

Zexious, I was thinking the same thing. That's a fantastic butt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, he certainly has the draft influence in him. He looks about like a miniature percheron.


----------



## trailhorserider

My BLM Mustang, who was the best trail horse ever, wouldn't have made an endurance horse. He was small and drafty and kind of a slug. He sweated a lot and was overweight. A lot like his owner. :lol:

Now he could ride 5 hours in the mountains great. But not at speed or without expending a lot of sweat and energy doing so. Out of the tortoise and the hare, he was the tortoise.


----------

